# New Member With Questions



## deez (Sep 8, 2016)

Hey all, I've had this Cresent, thinking around 1896, for some time and I'm thinking of restoring it. Wheels will be first, rims need straightening and new spokes. Is there a source for somewhat correct spokes? I've been in the bike industry for over 20 years and can get new stuff, but I want to do it right. Any comments or input in any fashion is appreciated.


----------



## mike j (Sep 9, 2016)

Nice bike, looks in pretty decent shape. I get most of my parts at swap meets. Sometimes I'll find bunches of spokes people have collected or not salvageable wood wheels that have usable hubs & spokes. Good luck with it.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Sep 9, 2016)

Welcome to the cabe


----------



## locomotion (Sep 10, 2016)

welcome, nice Crescent is it? 10?


----------



## deez (Sep 10, 2016)

Crescent it is, not sure if the model or the year. The post and bars look like they were nickel plates originally. Can someone confirm what plating they used and where, such as the hubs?


----------



## David Brown (Sep 10, 2016)

At that time only nickel was used no chrome. iIthink chrome came into use maybe late 20,s or early 30,s Nickel on all parts not painted.


----------



## locomotion (Sep 10, 2016)

s


deez said:


> Crescent it is, not sure if the model or the year. The post and bars look like they were nickel plates originally. Can someone confirm what plating they used and where, such as the hubs?



model number should be on the badge I think


----------



## okozzy (Sep 11, 2016)

deez said:


> Crescent it is, not sure if the model or the year. The post and bars look like they were nickel plates originally. Can someone confirm what plating they used and where, such as the hubs?




Yes, the model no. should be on the badge. On the Crescents, model number gives you an indication as to what year the bike was manufactured.

For instance

 model no. 31 tells you this bike was made in 1900.


----------



## deez (Sep 13, 2016)

I checked out the head badge, model #32, never saw that on there. What year would that be then?


----------



## okozzy (Sep 13, 2016)

A quick google search reveals this...
http://copakeauction.com/news/25th-annual-antique-classic-bicycle-auction-swap-meet/

1898


----------



## pelletman (Sep 14, 2016)

You aren't relying on Copake descriptions for an accurate date are you?


----------



## locomotion (Sep 14, 2016)

pelletman said:


> You aren't relying on Copake descriptions for an accurate date are you?



yeah, lol
especially when 1 post up you said model #31 was 1900, #32 can't be 1898!!   Unless they started moving backwards?


----------



## okozzy (Sep 14, 2016)

locomotion said:


> yeah, lol
> especially when 1 post up you said model #31 was 1900, #32 can't be 1898!!   Unless they started moving backwards?




For what I've seen Crescent didn't numbered their bikes sequentially (ascending order), also men's and women's bicycles were not numbered close to one another as far as years.

Crescen model 31 badge above belongs on a men's bike, model being talked about here is on a girl's bike, so all bets are off as to the year.

Also, If you read my reply
_*'A quick google search reveals this..."*_

I should have put more emphasis on _*QUICK*..._ just trying to let him know that google is his friend; he needs to put the time into it not me.


----------



## locomotion (Sep 14, 2016)

just pulling your leg, and giving you a hard time ... all in great fun, no harm intented


----------



## highwheel431 (Sep 14, 2016)

The Model 32 is in the 1900 catalog.  The Model numbers for Crescents were not used in numerical order by year.  Some numbers where used multiple years and others appear to follow a style of bicycle and then increased with each succeeding year.  As with this Model the 32 it was the top of the line chain driven Ladies bike in 1900, in 1901 it was called the Model 34.  In 1900 the lowest numbers model was #3 and the highest #52.  1901 has a low number of 3 and a high number of 61.


----------



## deez (Sep 14, 2016)

Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## okozzy (Sep 14, 2016)

locomotion said:


> just pulling your leg, and giving you a hard time ... all in great fun, no harm intented




None taken...


----------



## gkeep (Sep 15, 2016)

Hi,
Great bike! The constantly changing model number started me thinking about heir manufacturing process. Did they cast the head badges in small batches to match production? Did they decide how many bikes they would make each year and order a pre determined number of head badges? Did they end up with barrels full of unused head badges at the end of some year, and WHERE are they HIDING? Just curious...

Gary


----------



## Brian R. (Sep 15, 2016)

gkeep said:


> Hi,
> Great bike! The constantly changing model number started me thinking about heir manufacturing process. Did they cast the head badges in small batches to match production? Did they decide how many bikes they would make each year and order a pre determined number of head badges? Did they end up with barrels full of unused head badges at the end of some year, and WHERE are they HIDING? Just curious...
> 
> Gary



I agree, nice bike! Thanks to highwheel431 I was informed that what I thought was my 1896 Crescent No.4 is more likely an 1897 white-rimmed Crescent No.4 (thread title Barn find 1896 Crescent). This got me wondering, did they have too many left-over, unsold 1896 No.4s? It kinda seems that they dreamed up the white-rimmed special edition as a way to unload some left-over stock (just speculating, I know nothing about Crescents!).


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Sep 15, 2016)

Is your purpose of "restoration" to ride it? What are the tires that are currently on it? Regards, Dave


----------



## deez (Sep 17, 2016)

Ride it no, just to give me something to do really. I like to tinker    The tires are some Asian 28"ers, no brand just country of origin.


----------

